# Breck, Copper, or Both for child lessons



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

IMO you would be fine to stay at Breck without driving to Copper. Breck is kind of huge and should offer plenty of options.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

he's doing awesome! My little ones are having their first days on the slopes at copper this season, with 3 full day lessons. I'll be ecstatic if they can ride 1/2 that well on day 4. It's gonna be so much fun to see them riding. 

He's going to love either place, but maybe breck will be more crowded on weekends than copper, maybe. Copper does have all the greens off to one side of the mountain, so you don't get many people speeding by that just came off a blue or black. they also have the tubing hill if he's into that.


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2013)

augie said:


> he's doing awesome! My little ones are having their first days on the slopes at copper this season, with 3 full day lessons. I'll be ecstatic if they can ride 1/2 that well on day 4. It's gonna be so much fun to see them riding.
> 
> He's going to love either place, but maybe breck will be more crowded on weekends than copper, maybe. Copper does have all the greens off to one side of the mountain, so you don't get many people speeding by that just came off a blue or black. they also have the tubing hill if he's into that.


Awesome! keep me posted on how it goes. Be curious too to hear about class size and how they split them up. Around here Gunnar tends to get stuck in the early beginner group just because of his age and size. I'll have to keep him away from the tubing hill until the end of the trip or thats all he will want to do!


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Should be fine with either resort. I would look at snow conditions and/or deals you can get more than anything. You are most likely going to be happy, happy, happy with either resort. Maybe decide on one for most of the trip, but leave yourself a couple days where you could chase some pow or go to the other. They are close enough you could do both, or some of the other mountain. 

Your kid is going to be super good if you keep pushing him. Loved how he passed two adult skiers in the beginning of the film.


----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

Your son is doing awesome! How many times has he been riding now? Wish i would have started that young...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go to Copper instead, Breck touts the family friendly bullshit but Copper just won't be as crowded.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

To BA's point, Copper also has an entire side of the mountain that is basically beginner and low intermediate terrain. Naturally divided so that riders of higher skill levels won't be traveling through there. Thus, much less crowded. Union Creek is the area I believe. 

Breck will have options though. So it isn't necessarily a huge deal.


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

i question whether or not your little guy even needs more lessons....
kid negotiates the slope and all those people very well
looks like he even understands his space and all
I'm very impressed


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for the input and compliments everyone. Booked it. Ride days of 2/5 to 2/9. 

Part of my reason for lessons is just to hopefully get him with some other kids to just have fun riding. Around here there is nobody close to his age that rides. Also hoping maybe with some lesson they could get him in the small park and educate him on that. He hit a couple small jumps last weekend towards the end of the day. He's starting to get past my abilities as far as teaching him(Probably riding too in a few more weeks). He absorbs so much from coaches in the other sports he does so fast I figure nows the time for him to learn the right way and he will have that knowledge moving forward.


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2013)

Figured I would follow up with a review. What an awesome trip! We hit Breck 3 days and Copper 2 days. Gunnar took 2 group lessons at each place and they all ended up being private lessons. They really catered to his ability and he didn't want to stop riding even on day 5. His favorites were doing the 13' halfpipe and Copper and he like the Dragon trail and the race coarse at Breck. Both places had him riding blacks on the 2nd lesson. I think Copper probably pushed him a little more out of his comfort zone but Breck has more cool trails and runs that cater to the kids(He even got to do the Alpine Roller Coaster while he was on break).


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

glad you had a good time...


----------

